# too many communication errors?



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm trying to work with my central locks but when I'm in the control module a error message comes up after awhile saying "too many communication errors to continue" what could the problem be?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

what type of interface? what kind of computer? what kind of car?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

its a key-com interface, older dell latitude notebook. 2000 S4... but the message has come up before on ther cars also


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

Start here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_2.html#2.5
-Uwe-


----------



## kantusjack (Jul 18, 2003)

Same problem.

EEEPC Windows XP
Audi A2 2001
VCDS 10.6 HEX + CAN

VCDS is able to check all moduls except 46 ... Too many communication errors.

VCDS showed me the screen with the reference and its coding, but unable to communicate

Any suggestiones??

THX in advance??


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Show the auto-scan posted here.

Jack


----------



## kantusjack (Jul 18, 2003)

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
Data version: 20100831

Friday,12,November,2010,19:19:42:07712

Chassis Type: 8Z - Audi A2
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 18 37 45 46 56 57 75 76 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 036-906-034-APE.lbl
Part No: 036 906 034 Q
Component: MARELLI 4LV 3415 
Coding: 00051
Shop #: WSC 02138 
VCID: 2044314F8AB1
WAUZZZ8ZZ1N005120 AUZ7Z0Y1463093

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 8Z0 907 379 A
Component: ESP 20 CAN V008 
Coding: 10758
Shop #: WSC 02154 
VCID: 468887D748D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 8Z0 820 043 
Component: A2-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT 0406 
VCID: F3EE8E03EBC7

1 Fault Found:
00818 - Sensor for Evaporator Outlet Temperature (G263) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: None
Part No: 8Z0 959 655 D
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 2004 
Coding: 00102
Shop #: WSC 02138 
VCID: 4D9AB8FBADA3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8Z0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8Z0 920 900 G
Component: W1-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D09 
Coding: 05142
Shop #: WSC 03171 
VCID: 3D7AE83B1D03
WAUZZZ8ZZ1N005120 AUZ7Z0Y1463093

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 
VCID: 55AA509B8573
Note: Excessive Comm Errors


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kantusjack (Jul 18, 2003)

I've tried with 10.6.2 ...
I've tried disconnecting the battery ...
I've tried disconnecting the Comfort Unit ...

And the same message ...


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Contact us directly, Support[at]Ross-Tech.com, and include a link to this thread please.

-Uwe-


----------

